# بسأل عن حاجة مهمة صناعة الطباشير الطبي



## mtztaj (21 يناير 2007)

صناعة الطباشير الطبي 
بصورة عامة 
- المواد المتريلال
- المكنات المستخدمة
أرجو ارسال هذه الموضوع لمن يعشق البحث والمثابره


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (30 يناير 2007)

كيف يتسنى لى متابعة التطورات الجديديدة فى مجال البترول وخاصة تطبيقات التكنولوجيا الحديثة فى هذا المجال ياريت يا بشمهندسين اى حد عنده فكرة عن هذه الخطوة يقدم لى النصائح ويكون مشكور جدا وله الثواب:7:


----------



## Ahmedjemi (5 أكتوبر 2008)

mtztaj قال:


> صناعة الطباشير الطبي
> بصورة عامة
> - المواد المتريلال
> - المكنات المستخدمة
> أرجو ارسال هذه الموضوع لمن يعشق البحث والمثابره


 لو سمحت اريد معرفه معلومات عن صناعه الطباشير و جزاجم الله خيرا


----------



## notime4life (5 أكتوبر 2008)

والله يا ريت يكون في رد


----------



## الحافظ بن علي (4 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي في معرفة المواد والالت المستخدمة في صناعة الطباشير 
وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------

